# 10 megapixels SVP Digital Camera...



## Scrapped>.<

hi
  I just won this camera on ebay but after I won i learned that SVP DC-10s is not 10 megapixels but 3. here is the site http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30017&item=7513730212&rd=1

and according to the discription it says it is 10 megapixels. but it is not.  you see i did a little research and what i found out is that its Image Sensor (Omnivision 3610 1/2"  2048 x 1536 CMOS) is actually 3 megapixels.  So it got me thinking, I mean how can a camera be 10 megapixels when it's sensor is 3 megapixels. (was i wrong?)

any way please tell me something about this camera and does this camera worth $138USD?(with shipping)

I personally don't like buying from a company that deliberately uses misleading advertising but i don't think i have anyother options since i WOOOOOOOOOOOON it on Ebay.  hell noooooo, it is cheap for a 10megapixels camera 

P.S how is the picture qulity of a 3 megapixels digital camera? does the brand matter or is it going to be the same since it is 3 megapixels V.S 3 megapixels.


----------



## The_Other_One

You should realize if something's too good to be true, it probably is ;P  I mean look at that camera, it doesn't have auto focus, digital zoom(which is crap)  You need to research more before getting a digicam.

The camera probably won't be too bad.  Due to it's size and brand, I doubt indoor pics will be that great.  However, it'll probably do ok when you have good light.


----------



## Scrapped>.<

does auto focus means  pixel density of the picture when useing zoom. (fuzzy)


----------



## The_Other_One

Auto focus means it automatically focus's the image ;P  It has nothing to do with the zoom, particually on that camera.


----------



## spacedude89

since they cant "lie" about it because of ebays policys, (not saying they didnt, but they shouldnt have) it is most likely a camera with an interpolated algorithm, here is a good explanation from http://www.steves-digicams.com:

 -="Interpolated - Software programs can enlarge image resolution beyond the actual resolution by adding extra pixels using complex mathematic calculations."=-

basicly, it guess what the color of the pixel is most likely to be, ex: if two blue pixels are next to each other, the one between are most likely blue too.
so, it may be technicly 10 mp, but the image quality will not be as good as a "real" 10 mp camera, also, the sensor is CMOS, which at this time, usally has incorrect colors and probly wont work well in low light condtions. it may work well for just snap shots, but if you are a photographer, it wont be as good as a good $800-$1000 dollar camera.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

damn ebay


----------



## jeffyboy

That's right... 2048 x 1536 CMOS wouldn't be close to 10MP.  My 6.1MP Nikon D70 is like 3002 x 2000 or something like that.  I haven't heard of 10MP..altho there are 12/14/18 and larger medium format cameras..but very expensive.

3MP sounds about right. 2048 x 1536 = 3,145,728

Jeff
at yourtechonline.com


----------



## elmarcorulz

if your not completely satisfied you can return it within 31 days


----------



## drumspora

*10 MP camera*

it says that it's 10 MP interpolated.  which means the lens might be 3.0 but the camera puts in extra pixels up to 10 MP. but it puts them in there by guess work judging by the colors in the real pixels, it decides what colors the other pixels should be. which you would think would mae a sharper image but it doesn't


----------



## spacedude89

drumspora said:
			
		

> it says that it's 10 MP interpolated.  which means the lens might be 3.0 but the camera puts in extra pixels up to 10 MP. but it puts them in there by guess work judging by the colors in the real pixels, it decides what colors the other pixels should be. which you would think would mae a sharper image but it doesn't



No reason to post in a thread thats 8 months old and has already been answered.


----------



## krimson_king

well he just joined, so he would have had no way of giving a...timely response.  anyway, you will never get a camera with more than ten megapixels for under four digits.  at the time being, that is...

and on a sie note, a man developed a 100 megapixel camera with his wife...granted, they were doing it for nasa or something...


----------



## spacedude89

krimson_king said:
			
		

> well he just joined, so he would have had no way of giving a...timely response.  anyway, you will never get a camera with more than ten megapixels for under four digits.  at the time being, that is...
> 
> and on a sie note, a man developed a 100 megapixel camera with his wife...granted, they were doing it for nasa or something...



If you talking about the Gigapixl project, it doesnt count because they were using film and scanning it into the computer to "equivelent" a gigapixel.


----------



## krimson_king

im not sure exactly...all i remember was something like they took a picture of a launch pad from like half a mile away and were later able to zoom in and read a warning label one of the doors.


----------

